

The Last Taboo: coming out as an atheist politician in USA - croisillon
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2013/12/the-last-taboo-atheists-politicians-100901.html

======
japhyr
I teach math and science in a public high school. I am a little wary about
sharing my atheism in my small community. I know there are some parents and
community members who would no longer trust me as an educator if I openly
spoke about it.

I don't want to make any specific public statements about atheism, it's just
something I don't speak about very often. I also think one of the best
approaches in this direction is to give everyone a stronger background in
science, so that's where I put my energy for now.

I would love to see a significant rise in atheism during my lifetime.

~~~
toolslive
In Belgium, it's just the reverse: religious people hide their believes, while
atheism is the norm. So there is hope.

